# Non ECC & Xeon E5's



## fraz (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi,

Probably been asked lots - sorry!

I've got a 2nd hand Xeon E5 2697 V3 on the way - I plan to use this with X99 motherboards.

Of course I can get some ECC RAM (rdimms) but would like to know

Can Xeon E5's 26xx series be used with regular RAM from the likes of Corsair / Kingston etc....? -that is non ecc un-buffered RAM?

I've got more i7's than Xeons so don't want to buy special RAM and would rather use regular RAM DDR4 with the X99 motherboards I've got!


----------



## wickedw (Aug 22, 2018)

I believe the limitation on ECC vs non ECC is a motherboard one and not cpu. So you can use whatever RAM your mobo supports.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 22, 2018)

I use non ECC on motherboards (ASRock C236/Asus P10S-m WS) with Xeon E-1275 v6.
The boards usually allow both.
For our apps ECC would be unneeded and could add extra checks hindering performance.
Apps that need ECC benefit from error checking.

Stick with DDR4 and don’t worry about speed of RAM.
To be compatible with chipset you can be slower and often is wiser.
Where as you try faster RAM and run the risk of being incompatible.

Xeon with 226/246/246 or any 600 series chipset is rock solid once you set it up.


----------



## fraz (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi,

I get the idea but would love to clarify just to be sure.

I've bought 2nd hand - Xeon E5-2697 v3 - I've a few motherboards I can use on the X99 platform. Some support ECC RDIMMS and some don't

All X99 platforms support the regular un-buffered - non ECC RAM - period.

My concern was the Xeon E5 2697 v3 not liking the un-buffered RAM.

The safest speed for this CPU is 2133 Mhz and all the X99 boards I've got support 2133 Mhz @ not overclocked.

I've got some DDR 4 RAM - 2133, 2400 & 2666 Mhz - Kingston Hyper X 2133 which is non registered unbuffered RAM.

Word is here this will work with the 2600 series on my X99 boards

This is good news

I was worried that there would be problems with the Xeon but it looks like there won't be !!!

Also have some DDR 4 2400 Mhz which would automatically clock down to 2133 Mhz ???

Thanks for the input - Just some comments on this post and we should be good 100% (I hope)


----------



## fraz (Aug 22, 2018)

To simplify this I think I'd add some Corsair LPX DDR 4 2133 Mhz non ECC RAM - This should work with the Xeon E5-2697 v3 on an X99 motherboard shouldn't it?


----------

